# Volks-PC 2400+



## didi3005 (6. März 2005)

Hallo, habe seit geraumer Zeit den PC von 4MBO (VolksPc 2) und ärgere mich von Anfang an mit einem Problem, vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch helfen.
Nach unbestimmter Zeit steigt der PC einfach aus, der Bildschirm bleibt auf der vorhandenen Maske stehen und es geht nichts mehr, ich kann anklicken was ich will, es tut sich nichts.
Nun gehe auf START-HERUNTERFAHREN in dieser Maske dann auf ABBRECHEN, nun ist die Blockarde beseitigt und ich kann weiter arbeiten. Nun habe ich den PC in einem Netzwerk wo er mit diesem Aussteigen alles blockiert.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wen mir einer von Euch hier helfen könnte.
MfG Dieter


----------



## Tobias K. (6. März 2005)

moin


Hört sich eher nach einem Softwarefehler an.
Allerdings habe ich sowas noch nie gehört.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

